# Boone County reports highest COVID-19 numbers since beginning of pandemic



## Paco Dennis (Jan 7, 2022)

This is our county...an article yesterday

_"This week saw a total of 1,589 new COVID-19 cases, the highest number recorded by Columbia/Boone County Public Health and Human Services throughout the pandemic.
Cases have been increasing rapidly through the end of December and early January, leading to the record numbers reported this week. Thursday there were 1,874 active cases, the highest number of active COVID-19 cases reported by the county.
On Wednesday, the Missourian reported the highest number of new COVID-19 cases Boone County had reported in a single day. That record has since been topped by the 427 new cases reported Thursday.

The Health Department reported three COVID-19 deaths in the past week, including a person in the 80+ age range who died Dec. 26 and two people in the 70-74 age range who died Dec. 27 and 29. These deaths bring the total number of COVID-19 deaths in Boone County to 192.
The week’s high numbers follow several important announcements made the prior week. Gov. Mike Parson announced last Thursday that Missouri’s State of Emergency, which was declared March 13, 2020, and has been in place since, would not be renewed.
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reduced the recommended quarantine period from 10 days to five days Dec. 27.
Columbia Public Schools had 81 students out of school with positive cases and 47 students in quarantine Thursday. They also had 32 teachers out of school with positive cases and two in quarantine, according to the district’s COVID-19 dashboard. The district returned to classes after winter break Tuesday. While Columbia Public Schools encourages masks, they are not required.
Among schools taking action due to the increase in COVID-19 cases, Stephens College will be remote for the first two weeks of their spring semester. The University of Missouri System has not announced any changes to its academic calendar in response to the increase in cases. Columbia College will begin classes in a hybrid-remote model, with in-person labs and hands-on classes.

Hospitals have remained under yellow status, meaning hospitals continue to operate within standard capacity but delay non-emergency patient transfers and non-urgent procedures.
There are currently 132 people hospitalized in county hospitals due to COVID-19. There were 100 hospitalizations last week and 95 the week before.
Of the patients currently hospitalized, 12 are Boone County residents, 36 are in the ICU and 17 are on hospital ventilators. The total number of hospitalizations has gone up, but the number of Boone County residents hospitalized has been between 11 and 13 since last week and is the lowest since early November.
MU Health Care said last Thursday it would be limiting testing to only those who are symptomatic due to the high demand for tests before travel.
Vaccination numbers in Boone County have continued their steady climb, with 63.9% of eligible people having received one dose and 56.2% being fully vaccinated.
To find vaccination clinics, go to vaccines.gov to search by zip code. To find COVID-19 tests — swab, PCR or antigen — call or check with pharmacies online for availability.
If using an at-home self testing kit, report positive tests to the Health Department to help ensure accurate weekly and daily case numbers."_

https://www.columbiamissourian.com/... Update&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=headline


----------



## Don M. (Jan 7, 2022)

Yes, I get the same news/reports from KMIZ/KOMU.  I wonder if those numbers aren't related to the high number of young people attending the University.  Like most States, the numbers seem to be far higher in the larger cities....probably due to so many people "mingling' close together.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 7, 2022)

This is what the State of Indiana has.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/usa/indiana/


----------



## John cycling (Jan 7, 2022)

Here are some of the numbers from here:

6,848,367 . . . 31 . . .  0 . . . -67 . . . - 5 billion . . . 6x infinity . . . ziltch . . . nada . . . ninguno . . . wowzers . . .
.


----------



## StillLifeJen (Jan 9, 2022)

I like that song, John cycling.  I get so sad.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 10, 2022)

The noon news showed we are now at 15,800 new cases since the last reporting on Friday.  They don't report on the weekends.  
I just got a call from my Drs nurse, saying they were putting my conav negative test in a database??  I ask WHAT? she said we have to report every test we do whether it's positive or negative.  I ask to where?  She said it's on the computers that we have to fill out, where it goes I have no idea. ???


----------



## Jeni (Jan 10, 2022)

Tom 86 said:


> The noon news showed we are now at 15,800 new cases since the last reporting on Friday.  They don't report on the weekends.
> I just got a call from my Drs nurse, saying they were putting my conav negative test in a database??  I ask WHAT? she said we have to report every test we do whether it's positive or negative.  I ask to where?  She said it's on the computers that we have to fill out, where it goes I have no idea. ???


Yeah that should be made clear what database?  
Who has access to  the  database.
Recently a friend who tested got a text from our states contact tracers it said 

"this phone # was associated with this test ... we get many false phone numbers given if you did not test disregard this text or if you just let another use your phone as a contact # disregard"
went on wanting people to answer multiple questions if number was correct contact number..... 
more people then not disregard.... 
they called days later with an ugly attitude about "you MUST call withing 12 hours of this message to answer questions"   they blocked the phone # and never heard from again.  
OBVIOUSLY that system is NOT working and a waste of my tax dollars living here.


----------



## David777 (Jan 10, 2022)

Reflects how poorly many average Americans understand how to avoid the SARS-CoV-2 virus despite endless media information available and in this modern hi tech science era, the general mediocre knowledge people have of science subjects in general.  Though many can blabber for hours about celebrities or inane tv show, politics, and social media subjects.  People, at least for most of us, it is not that difficult to stay healthy and that starts with bothering to educate oneself which is not rocket science at all.  Avoiding indoor situations with unknown others and when one does need to go indoors with others like at supermarkets, properly wearing an N95 or better quality mask.  Even in our San Francisco Bay Area region with its high mask compliance, most people I've seen indoors the last few weeks are still wearing the common white/blue surgical masks or neck gaiters, or any of those colorful masks, all of which are meant to prevent the wearer from breathing in virus but poorly effective in preventing breathing in virus.  In other words this Omicron strain requires a change in behaviors to remain safe.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/c...on-drives-a-rise-in-covid-19-cases/ar-AASA8T7

Snippets:

_Nationwide, 39 states are reporting a 50% or greater increase in cases during the past week compared to the previous week, according to a CNN analysis of data from Johns Hopkins University. As of Saturday, the seven-day average of new daily cases in the US was 701,199, per JHU data...

Some localities are now seeing the most new cases they've seen the whole pandemic, including Los Angeles County. On Saturday, the county reported more than 200,000 confirmed cases over the previous seven days -- the highest number of cases in one week since the start of the pandemic, according to a news release from the Los Angeles County Department of Public Health. Hospitalizations doubled over the week to 3,200 and there were 135 Covid-related deaths, the department said.

The rise in infections is also hitting Los Angeles' children hard. At Children's Hospital Los Angeles, the positivity rate for children tested for Covid-19 has increased from 17.5% in December to 45% to date in January, according to CHLA Medical Director Dr. Michael Smit._


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 10, 2022)

Jeni said:


> Yeah that should be made clear what database?
> Who has access to  the  database.
> Recently a friend who tested got a text from our states contact tracers it said
> 
> ...


I ask that.  she said she don't know, all she is told is to fill out the forms on the computer then hit enter.  

  What makes me mad is here supposedly people in the know saying they have no idea how to stop the spread since the shot mandate is not working.  One Dr. said the only mask to use is an N-95 made in USA or Canada.  The ones that you can buy that come from china are worthless against the virus. 

  I keep one in the car & have used it for over 2 weeks when going into stores or places that say mask up.  After hearing about the masks from the Dr. I guess I should throw them away.  Use a new one every time I go somewhere.  Or get a pack of N-95 masks.    Who do you believe??


----------



## David777 (Jan 10, 2022)

Tom 86 said:


> ... One Dr. said the only mask to use is an N-95 made in USA or Canada. The ones that you can buy that come from china are worthless against the virus...After hearing about the masks from the Dr. I guess I should throw them away. Use a new one every time I go somewhere. Or get a pack of N-95 masks. Who do you believe??


Beware, there are many spouting BS on media, some because they have agendas, others because they are ignorant, or for politcal reasons.  Thus one needs to do their homework, searching wisely on the WWW before absorbing information with more certainty.  Said Dr reads like someone spewing misinformation, likely for divisive political reasons.  While some N95 masks from anywhere are sure to be illegal knockoffs, where a mask was manufactured is not an issue.  If one buys from a legitimate source, one is highly likely to receive correct product.  Be suspicious of ebay or amazon low price sellers without large numbers of satisfied reviewers.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 10, 2022)

David777 said:


> Beware, there are many spouting BS on media, some because they have agendas, others because they are ignorant, or for politcal reasons.  Thus one needs to do their homework, searching wisely on the WWW before absorbing information with more certainty.  Said Dr reads like someone spewing misinformation, likely for divisive political reasons.  While some N95 masks from anywhere are sure to be illegal knockoffs, where a mask was manufactured is not an issue.  If one buys from a legitimate source, one is highly likely to receive correct product.  Be suspicious of ebay or amazon low price sellers without large numbers of satisfied reviewers.


I usually go to Mayo Clinic, John Hopkins hospital, Or Web MD.  They have lots of good info there to questions asked.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 10, 2022)

David777 said:


> Beware, there are many spouting BS on media, some because they have agendas, others because they are ignorant, or for politcal reasons.  Thus one needs to do their homework, searching wisely on the WWW before absorbing information with more certainty.  Said Dr reads like someone spewing misinformation, likely for divisive political reasons.  While some N95 masks from anywhere are sure to be illegal knockoffs, where a mask was manufactured is not an issue.  If one buys from a legitimate source, one is highly likely to receive correct product.  Be suspicious of ebay or amazon low price sellers without large numbers of satisfied reviewers.


I went looking for masks at my local King Soopers last week and it took me a while to find them. The store was busy and there wasn't really anyone to ask without having to wait in line. I finally found them tucked away on a bottom shelf in the drugs and vitamins section. That surprised the hell out of me. Why wasn't there a big bin of facemasks right out in the open?

The ones I got are KN95. They come with a little certification card with a QC PAA mark on them, but something like that could be easily forged. I trust King Soopers, but I wouldn't trust ebay or some other retailers.


----------

